# Need a name for a knife part



## jaustin (Oct 26, 2016)

What to try and make I call them rivets can't remember what they are called.
it is where they take a brass tube and insert others tubes and bars to make different designs. Then I think they fill the open areas with epoxy. They mount the handles to the knife.

What are they called and anyone have a link to them being made or purchased.

Thanks


----------



## Schroedc (Oct 26, 2016)

jaustin said:


> What to try and make I call them rivets can't remember what they are called.
> it is where they take a brass tube and insert others tubes and bars to make different designs. Then I think they fill the open areas with epoxy. They mount the handles to the knife.
> 
> What are they called and anyone have a link to them being made or purchased.
> ...



Mosaic pins are what they are called.

here's just one source, google will find quite a few

http://usaknifemaker.com/knife-handle-parts/handle-material-hardware/mosaic-tube-c-95-109.html

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## rocky1 (Oct 26, 2016)

Pins and/or Tubes - http://www.knifemaking.com/category-s/24.htm

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jaustin (Oct 26, 2016)

Thanks could not remember what they where called.


----------

